# Combi Oven Recipes/Resources



## terrapin chef (May 3, 2011)

I've just purchased a used Cleveland Convotherm Combi oven for my restaurant.  I've had a great time playing with it so far and I've been able to use it in many interesting ways.  However, I have been looking on the internet for recipes using the combi feature, as well as the other features specific to the Cleveland model (delta T and crisp and tasty) to no avail.  I was hoping someone on this forum might have an idea where I could find such resources to help cut down my learning curve.

Josh


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

You can do almost all of the sous vide techniques with a combi oven. Check out the Ideas In Food blog, and the Cooking Issues blog. www.curiouscook.com is also good.


----------



## terrapin chef (May 3, 2011)

I have used the combi for sous vide and it is great, especially because of the control of temperature.   And thanks for recommending Harold McGee's blog.  I didn't know about it but am a huge fan of "On Food and Cooking".


----------

